# Most Expensive Sub



## Journeyman T (Feb 21, 2007)

CSB said:


> Id be willing to bet he means Arizona. If you live here, you know why he calls it North Mexico.


I heard on the news yesterday that they just made it illegal in Arizona this year to hire illegal immigrants. How's that working out?


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

Are you asking for highest profit margins? That I dont know. Like said previously, drywall companies pricing usually includes materials. A gross average for my pricing on a new home is 5%. With materials included.

Go with what you feel comfortable doing at a blazing speed. With the prices we are seeing these days, speed is the only way to make money.

Nate


----------



## CSB (Nov 17, 2007)

Journeyman T said:


> I heard on the news yesterday that they just made it illegal in Arizona this year to hire illegal immigrants. How's that working out?


Theres a lot of controversy on that issue. They tried and tried to overturn it but to no avail. I may be wrong but I dont see a lot changing if nobody is turning the offenders in. Its probably just wishful thinking but maybe the healthy yet homeless/jobless Americans will seize this opportunity and find work. Kind of interesting that I can go through certain sections of town and find 20 healthy men holding signs and begging for money, and I can drive a couple more miles and find 250+ day laborers standing on a corner hoping you'll give them a job.


----------

